# Buying first handgun



## dismas (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking to buy my first handgun. Unfortunately my local shooting ranges do not let me rent guns unless I bring someone else or bring my own gun. It's inconvenient for me to bring someone along, so I'm looking at getting my first handgun. I have taken a basic handgun safety course. I want to shoot for fun and maybe get into shooting competitions. I think I've decided on a .22 LR pistol. I did some quick searching on the net, and it seems .22 LR are about 4-8 cents a round, compared to 9 mm which are about 20 cents a round. Looking at these prices, .22 LR is a lot more attractive. My other criteria in choosing a gun is looks. It has to look cool :mrgreen:. I've looked at a list of pistols and the best looking .22 LR pistols are the Beretta 87 Target and Walther P22 imo (Also is this list missing any .22 LR pistols?). However the 87 Target is way out of my price range. So is the Walther P22 a good choice for a beginner? Is it accurate enough for competitions? Thanks for reading.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pending on what kind of competition you want to get into, a .22 may not be permitted. If you're looking at possibly shooting bulls-eye, I would pass on the P22.

As for looks, all I can say is that appearance should be at the bottom end of the list for requirements but in the end it's your money.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a p22 that I shoot a lot. It is not a comp pistol per say. I shoot it a lot because it's cheap to shoot. If you want a accurate reliable .22 pistol and not looking for the bling factor I would get a Ruger.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Browning Buckmark is an exceptional 22 and is reasonably priced.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I can personaly second the Rugers both the MK series or the 22/45. They ALL shoot very well and have a strong aftermarket upgrades if you wish to do so. I haven't shot any of the Buckmarks, but I've always heard good things about those as well.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if they meet your cool factor? But as mentioned the Ruger MK series and Browning Buckmarks have very good reputations.

I own a Buckmark and it's my most accurate handgun. I've fired a Ruber MK and it was very accurate and a pleasure to shoot. 

If you are looking to get into shooting competitions. Then I go to the next one at your local range and check out what they are using. Ask them a few questions. I bet they will even let you put a few rounds down range with their pistol too:mrgreen:


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to look at a S&W 22A priced at a little over 200. and is very accurate with a lifetime warranty as well....


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

denner said:


> Browning Buckmark is an exceptional 22 and is reasonably priced.


This would be my first choice too. Ruger's .22 as a second choice. Third choice would be a .22 revolver from S & W.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've got a Buckmark, it's a nice pistol, but depending on what kind of competition the OP is talking about it may not be a good choice. Without spending a ton of $$$ on a .22 the Ruger Mark II/III or 22/45 is probably the way to go. Gun + Volquartsen trigger parts + good optic = win. If I could justify it, my Buckmark (5.5" Pro Target ) would be replaced with a Ruger MKII with some upgraded guts, but I'm just not _that into _bulls-eye. I do OK with my Buckmark and that's good enough for me unless I get a little more serious about competing in bulls-eye.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Browning Buckmark and the Ruger Mark II and III model pistols are highly regarded when it comes to a very well made and accurate shooting 22 pistol. You can't go wrong with these!!

I don't know what your idea is of cool or competitive shooting is... but I'll throw out 2 random ideas for consideration:
- Ruger Single Six guns are single action cowboy style revolvers. I hear they are accurate shooters, are well made, are a lot of fun, and definitely have some style to them. Another great thing about these is that they are safe to dry fire -- which is great for training (most rimfire pistols cannot be dry fired). I'd like to have one myself.
- 1911 style 22s... on the pricier side Kimber makes a 1911 style 22. On the more economical side I hear good things about a GSG 1911 22 pistol as well. There are others, but I've heard the best things said about these models in particular. Again, there's some style to these guns and they would be great for training if you think you'll eventually own a 45ACP or 9mm 1911 in the future.

Personally, I own a Sig Mosquito. It's got a certain style as well. It's picky about ammo and the trigger isn't the best. But, feed it the right ammo and it's a reliable and reasonably accurate pistol.


----------

